# Lure for quick weekend hunt?



## barrycuda (Feb 6, 2017)

I am coming down to the Savannah area to hog hunt for a couple of days. I will be hunting a friend's deer lease that is not baited for hogs. Is there a lure or attractant that I can use to improve my odds sicne I won't have time to get a bait pile going. Thanks.

Barry


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2017)

Get you some corn, add koolaid and water and let it sit until you go. Maybe add some beer and yeast if you are really looking for potency.
I have never tried any of the bag stuff, but I know the above works.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 6, 2017)

What he said. I like the pre sweetened stuff with the screw off lid.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 6, 2017)

Get a bottle of this peanut butter smelling oil and mix it with corn and carry it with you. If there are any pigs around there is a good chance they will come to it.

Even though I have feeders for pigs I always carry a 2 gallon ziploc bag or corn mixed with this stuff and spread it in piles where I want to get a shot. Several times pigs bypassed corn on the ground at the feeder to fight over this.
He sells it on Ebay also.

http://www.phillipsoutdoorscents.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3189298


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 6, 2017)

Hogwild


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 25, 2017)

BC

Bait products, soured corn, etc. are usually not effective until the animals have had sufficient time to find the bait and then get used to coming to the bait spot and eating.  This can take days or weeks.  Your best chance for quick success would likely be to spot and stalk type hunt on foot covering alot of ground and hopefully finding some fresh hog sign to hunt.

Good luck, Dave


----------



## Blackston (Mar 26, 2017)

H 2 0


----------



## TyGeR (Apr 19, 2017)

seems to be good info here

I've had some hogs coming into my food plot for deer.  I want to try to get rid of them but its very random on when they come to the food plot.  SO I wanted to start doing something in another area away from my deer food plot so I'm not bring them into my deer hunting area.  So if I mix up a few buckets of bait described in this thread is there anything else I should do other then putting it out and wait?  I've never done any hog hunting before.  When you sit and wait over a bait pile for hogs, do you typically use a blind like with deer, or just sit in the wood line and try to stay out of sight?


----------

